# Merseburg Raid 11/11/44



## sifjr5009 (Jul 18, 2009)

I am an author writing a book about the 303rd bomber group. In particular I am interested in anyone who knows details or has stories about the Nov. 11, 1944 attack on the Leuna synthetic oil plant near Merseburg.
I would like to know how many planes in total were sent out by the 8th that day, which units, how many returned, numbers of German planes lost, US KIA and POW. You can reach me directly at 941 365 1154. Thanks. Stephen Frater.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 18, 2009)

I will get out my 8th AF statistics book and look up the mission and post some info later tonight.


----------



## Erich (Jul 18, 2009)

Steve re-check your date please no raid to Merseburg on the 11th of November do you mean the disasterous raid on 2nd of November 44 ? If so I have complete LW loss records and kill-claims

E ~


----------



## drgondog (Jul 18, 2009)

On 11 November the 1st BD (including the 303rd) was part of 2nd Task Force attacking Gelsienkirchen, Buer Refinery, and Rheine M/Y - 129 dispatched, 123 Effective. The 303 lost a B-17 near Much Wenlock during formation assembly.

None of the 8th AF bombers were anywhere near Leuna/Merseberg.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 20, 2009)

Like Erich and Bill said, may have the date wrong...

http://paul.rutgers.edu/~mcgrew/wwii/usaf/Nov.44 

THURSDAY, 2 NOVEMBER 1944
Mission 698: 1,174 bombers and 968 fighters in 5 forces are dispatched to
hit synthetic oil installations in C Germany and rail targets at Bielefeld,
Germany; an estimated 500 Luftwaffe fighters meet the bombers at Merseburg
and the AAF claims 163-40-52 Luftwaffe aircraft; 40 bombers and 16 fighters
are lost:
1. 460 B-17s are dispatched to the Leuna oil installation at Merseburg
(383) using PFF; targets of opportunity are Halle (23), Wolfenbuttel (13) and
other (17); they claim 6-2-2 aircraft; 12 B-17s are lost, 1 damaged beyond
repair and 339 damaged; 3 airmen are KIA, 13 WIA and 101 MIA. The Ninth AF
provides 31 of 34 P-38s and 433 of 483 P-51s as escort; they claim 46-3-10
aircraft in the air and 25-0-0 on the ground; 8 P-51s are lost (pilots MIA).
2. 223 B-17s are dispatched to the Leuna oil installation at Merseburg
(210) using PFF; 5 others hit targets of opportunity; they claim 30-33-25 
aircraft; 26 B-17s are lost, 1 damaged beyond repair and 152 damaged; 11
airmen are WIA and 260 MIA. Escort is provided by 209 of 245 P-51s; they
claim 56-2-15 aircraft; 6 P-51s are lost (5 pilots MIA).
3. 208 B-24s are dispatched to hit Bielefeld; 172 hit the primary, a
bridge, 10 hit the secondary, the marshalling yard, and 9 hit the town; all
attacks are with GH and visual; 17 B-24s are damaged. Escort is provided by
143 of 146 P-47s; 2 P-47s are lost.
4. 131 of 146 B-24s hit the Rauxel oil installations at Castrop using GH; 1
B-24 is lost and 23 damaged; 1 airman is KIA, 2 WIA and 10 MIA. Escort is
provided by 37 of 40 P-47s without loss.
5. 137 B-17s are dispatched to hit an oil installation at Sterkrade (107);
20 others hit the secondary, the Rheine marshalling yard; 1 B-17s is lost and
52 damaged; 9 airmen are MIA. Escort is provided by 20 of 20 P-47s without
loss.

SATURDAY, 11 NOVEMBER 1944
Eighth Air Force): Mission 712: 482 bombers and 367
fighters make PFF attacks on oil refineries and marshalling yards in W
Germany; 1 bomber and 1 fighter are lost:
1. 197 B-17s are sent to hit the Oberlahnstein marshalling yard (146); 24
hit the secondary, the Koblenz marshalling yard; 2 hit a target of
opportunity; 1 B-17s is damaged beyond repair and 31 damaged; 1 airman is
KIA. Escorting are 170 P-47s and P-51s without loss.
2. 129 B-17s are sent to hit the Buer oil refinery at Gelsenkirchen (100);
23 hit the secondary, the Rheine marshalling yard; 1 B-17 is damaged beyond
repair and 1 damaged; 7 airmen are KIA. Escorting are 52 P-51s; 1 is lost.
3. 143 B-24s are sent to hit the Bottrop oil refinery (124); 1 hit
Recklinghausen, a target of opportunity; 1 B-24 is lost and 39 damaged; 10
airmen are MIA. Escorting are 98 P-47s and P-51s.


----------



## Erich (Jul 20, 2009)

I wonder if the author of the thread will be back ?

one of our esteemed members B17sam was on this raid and covers some material of the op on his web-site.

like I said I have a ton of LW material on this op 11-11-44


----------



## Maglar (Jul 22, 2009)

He seems like a 1 post wonder.. heres my telephone # and yeah call me. How nice of him


----------



## Maximowitz (Jul 22, 2009)

Maglar said:


> He seems like a 1 post wonder.. heres my telephone # and yeah call me. How nice of him



Another one who expects other people to do his research for him. Don't get me wrong, there's nothing wrong with asking, I've done it enough myself, but I don't pop up on forums expecting the keys to the city with one post.

Recently on another forum a guy arrived out of nowhere asking about an RAF bomber loss and got a reply from an actual _Luftwaffe nightfighter ace _pointing him towards a book that had the relevant information. This idiot replied that as he was in *New Zealand *that was of no use to him.

I now know that New Zealand has no libraries or bookshops and no doubt the natives have just invented the wheel. Obviously a third world country.

Lazy bastard.


----------



## Erich (Jul 22, 2009)

too bad no-one has taken the time to really search and produce a book on this terrible event in November. a sky that was full of machines from both sides on this date.

the Sturmgruppen alone claimed to have shot down : IV.Sturm/JG 3 21 US bombers of which 13 were lost from the 91st bg alone.

II.Sturm/JG 4 hit the 457th bg and shot down 9 or more bombers but were given only 4 victories which is puzzling .

Both Fw 190A units got their pants spanked pretty badly as well by US escorts and return fire from the B-17's.


----------



## Maglar (Jul 22, 2009)

Man Maxi, that dudes sounds like a total @$$. I also feel bad you guys actually exerted yourselves to provide this guy with a ton of information and he doesnt even come back to look.. I should call his number and give him a reality check.


----------



## Erich (Jul 23, 2009)

well you do raise a serious and important point if the guy was at all serious he would come back on here and review the thread

E ~ still not sure what date he is looking for, he may not either


----------



## Maximowitz (Jul 23, 2009)

Well, it's just simple politeness. If you ask a question and someone goes to the trouble of providing an answer then a "thank you" is in order. Or at least reviewing the thread you started.


----------

